# DIY log splitter



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

anyone ever try and build your own log splitter. i was considering finding one on cl but i just realized that i have access to hydraullic cylinders, valves, and a large I beam plus i know how to weld all i would need to find is a motor, pump, and reservoir. 

or instead of using hydraullic power i am thinking maybe something like a screw drive using a large piece of all-thread and a few nuts nut would this idea work? if screw drive would work it could be made pretty easily with only a small ammount of cash. 

what do you guys think will this work?
if i try to build it i'll definately post pics of the build since it could prove usefull


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Screw Drive you would have to have a lot of Torque. Also you would need Acme Thread to stand up to the Torque. Don't think regular all thread and nuts would do it! IMO


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

good point thats why i ran it by you guys first


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Ya, I don't even think acme threads would take that kind of pressure. It would have to be pretty large in diameter. If you can find the engine/ pump controls reasonable then go for it. But as I've said before to buy new parts individually like, motor, cylinder, controls, pump and filters. It's still cheaper to buy a new one.

but, I'm like you fellas, if I can make it, I'd rather do that. If you do, you'll have to post you're build.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i definately plan on building one and am going to start checking cl for a used engine and have my buddy check for pumps at the auctions when he goes


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

One thing you'll want to consider before building is; Make sure your engine/pump combo are compatable. You don't want to have a high GPM pump if you don't have the horsepower to operate it. I would reccomend a two-stage pump for sure. And then cylinder size, this is what makes your tonage. The bigger the diameter, the more power you have. But you'll lose the speed.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah i was thinking about something like a 2-3 inch bore cylinder and i'm hoping to go over-kill on the engine and hope i can find a 10 or 12 horse kohler if i can find a decent k-series kohler i'll have the only log splitter with a stack on it lol


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Gotta have the stack! To give you an idea of what the factory built ones are. Mine ( mtd 26 ton) Has a 6.5 hp briggs, 11 GPM two-stage pump and a 4" x 24" cylinder. Which has a cycle time (no load) of about 15 sec. Which is OK, but it's alot slower than I'd like. I don't mind splittin the wood, but the slow speed really T's me off. ( I get very impatient, sometimes) So, as soon as I free-up some money. I'm gonna swap out the 6.5 briggs/11 GMP pump for a 16 hp opposed twin horizontial/ and a 28GPM. That should get her movin. Already have the engine and I found some good prices on pumps.

Actually, I've tosed around the idea of making it a seperate unit, like a portable hydraulic unit. I could make everything up with quick-connects. If I can afford enough hose, I'd like to get the unit as far from the splitter as possible. Then I can just leave the 6.5 on it, with quick-connects also. Handier if I go to the woods.

Here's where I plan on buying mine from.IFP 2-STAGE PUMPS - Cylinder Services


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i was checking pump prices at northern tool they seem pretty reasonable


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm still running ideas for it through my head and so far i can't find a reason to not build one


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Check out this one I found on MTF. Looks neat.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

now that is cool


----------

